# wie kann ich Netbeans Form Dateien in Eclipse benutzen



## Agaaga (13. Jan 2008)

ich habe Formulare in Netbean entwickelt und wollte sie in Eclipse benutzen.
in Netbean gibt es die Dateien MeinFenter.java und MeinFenster.form.

kann man diese Datein in eclipse benutzen und bei zukunftige änderungen in Netbeans ändern?
kann mir jemand helfen?

vielen dank im Voraus


----------



## André Uhres (13. Jan 2008)

Eclipse kann die NetBeans Quelldateien auch ohne die .form Dateien kompilieren. 
Vermeide lediglich,  die "guarded blocks" zu verändern,
da sie vom NetBeans GUI Designer immer wieder neu generiert werden.


----------



## Agaaga (13. Jan 2008)

1. ich finde z.B. org.jdesktop.layout.GroupLayout bibliotek nicht.
2. In verschiede API finde ich das die Leute Dateien mit .form in Eclipse verwenden. wie binden man so was?
3. was ist eine guarded blocks?

mfg


----------



## André Uhres (13. Jan 2008)

Die NetBeans "Swing Layout Exentsions" findest du hier:
C:\Program Files\NetBeans 6.0\platform7\modules\ext\swing-layout-1.0.3.jar
Ob Eclipse die NetBeans .form Dateien gebrauchen kann, weiss ich nicht.
Die guarded blocks sind im Quellcode deutlich gekennzeichnet:

```
/** This method is called from within the constructor to
     * initialize the form.
     * WARNING: Do NOT modify this code. The content of this method is
     * always regenerated by the Form Editor.
     */
...
// Variables declaration - do not modify      
...
// End of variables declaration
```
Mehr darüber findest du im NetBeans Help Menü:
Help | Help Contents | Java Applications | Building Java GUIs | Designing Java GUI's | Modifying GUI Source Code


----------



## *Hendrik (13. Jan 2008)

Agaaga hat gesagt.:
			
		

> 1. ich finde z.B. org.jdesktop.layout.GroupLayout bibliotek nicht.
> mfg



Sofern Du JDK 1.6 verwendest, kannst Du in NetBeans umstellen, dass Standard Java 6 Code verwendet wird, also javax.swing.GroupLayout. Dann müsstest Du das GroupLayout nicht extra in Dein Eclipse-Projekt einbinden. Umzustellen im Inspektor -> Properties von Form... , Layout Generation Style wechseln.


----------



## Agaaga (13. Jan 2008)

wunderbar es klapt. ich werde erst mal die Hilfe lesen. wenn ich Frage habe werde ich mich nochmal melden
danke für die schnelle Antwort und für deine Hilfe


----------



## Agaaga (13. Jan 2008)

Danke Hendrik ich benutze java 1.5 ich werde versuchen das ich 6 umzustellen


----------

